# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Women, men, language. What do you think about it? Is it true?

## Iriniya

About women s and men s language. 
In the left  what they say and in the right what they think about at the same time...   
Women s language 
1. Yes = No. 
2. No = Yes. 
3. Maybe = No. 
4. We need = I want. 
5. I am sorry = You'll be sorry. 
6. We need to talk = You're in trouble. 
7. Sure, go ahead = You better not. 
8. Do what you want = You'll pay for this later. 
9. I am not upset = Of course I'm upset, you moron! 
10. You're very attentive tonight = Is sex all you ever think about?   
Men s language. 
1. I am hungry = I am Hungry. 
2. I am sleepy = I am sleepy. 
3. I am thirsty = I am thirsty. 
4. Nice dress = Nice cleavage. 
5. I love you = Lets have sex now. 
6. I am bored = Do you want to have sex? 
7. May I have this dance? = I'd like to have sex with you. 
8. Can I call you sometime? = I'd like to have sex with you. 
9. Can I take you out to dinner = I'd like to have sex with you. 
10. Those shoes don t go with that outfit = I am gay

----------


## Lada Snow

Iriniya This was hilarious,really funny!
but for women part i would again say no,every woman mean one individual thing from what she says.we are complex,hard to understand.
But for men,))) i am absolutely agree.
Thanks 
Lada

----------


## wanja

Женско-мужской толковый словарь

----------


## Lena

That's awesome, Iriniya. So true to life. You've made my morning with that.

----------


## diogen_

> Women, men, language. What do you think about it? Is it true?
> About women s and men s language.

  Yep.  According to Henry Higgins, PhD, men are predominantly straightforward and tell exactly what they think, whereas women’s speech is notoriously vague,  equivocal, and  full of misleading ambiguities. The summary of  his seminal groundbreaking insights on how sexes are really  different  in speech (and not only in it) is given in the video below.  ::

----------


## wanja

http://zoomby.ru/watch/39670-tambovs...tent=1886743#2  *(Сайт заблокирован от просмотра из США. Л.)*

----------

